# Fishing Southeast Louisiana - Feb. 09'



## bslittle79 (May 24, 2004)

I just got back from a three day weekend in Southeast Louisiana with an old friend and three new ones. "The Cap" (Captain Devin Palomino www.downsouthexpeditions.com) has been trying to get me to east Louisiana for a while and the stars were lining up for this weekend. Thursday night The Cap and I met in Lake Charles hooked up to our poling skiffs and headed east to meet the rest of the crew on the bayou. We pulled in around 11 pm greeted by an eighty foot house boat were we called home for the next three nights. Friday morning we woke up with frost on the boat decks but the wind was gone and the tide was low. We were armed with big flies, cameras and set out looking for bull redfish on the flats. 

It didn't take long for Jimbo and I to start seeing fish and with in the first 30 minutes we were hooked up only to hear George and The Cap hollering back at us as George was reeling one in too. To sum up the day in one word would have been "Epic". Redfish were in numbers if you wanted to stay in one foot of water, but the larger fish were out deeper. Get the fly in their eye site and some would do 180 degree turns to eat it. Jimmy and I couldn't resist picking off 5-13 pound redfish all day and even doubled up on the last two fish of the day. We had a couple shots at 20 plus pound reds but never got one to eat. Devin and George stayed with their game plan and caught less fish but their weight almost doubled ours. Devin landed the largest redfish of the trip weighing 28 pounds. He was the only one that didn't hit a personal best for the trip. 

These are some of the 250 pictures we took during the trip. I'll post a video when I get finished editing it.


----------



## bslittle79 (May 24, 2004)

*more pics*

more pictures


----------



## bslittle79 (May 24, 2004)

*more*

more pics


----------



## bslittle79 (May 24, 2004)

*more*

more


----------



## bslittle79 (May 24, 2004)

*Sequence of events*

Sequence of pictures from sight, cast, catch, to landing the red.


----------



## bslittle79 (May 24, 2004)

*Big fish of the trip*

Everyones largest of the trip.


----------



## Capt. Lowtide (Jun 30, 2004)

nice, thanks for sharing


----------



## mtaggie03 (Jun 14, 2005)

Guess we should have employed that technique in the Redfish Cup! I think you will leave us conventional tackle cretans behind now! Good job buddy!


----------



## RedXCross (Aug 7, 2005)

Very nicely done, Double kudos! But where's all the boats and waders and [email protected]@tching , and hey we were here first yada yada. LMAO. I know, you weren't in Kansas anymore.. Man sounds like a memory was made.

Brad


----------



## Canuck (Dec 14, 2004)

SWEET! Atta boy Brian............


----------



## Stuart (May 21, 2004)

Nice. Look at all those reefs, a gelcoat nightmare!


----------



## bslittle79 (May 24, 2004)

Stuart said:


> Nice. Look at all those reefs, a gelcoat nightmare!


Yea, a few times I was glad I had an older boat. But any poling skiff owner should expect it to happen.


----------



## fishnlab (Jul 10, 2004)

THAT is a trip! Nice work, B Lit.


----------



## Skinny Water (Oct 12, 2004)

Looks like a great trip... where were you guys fishing? 

Any idea how the fishing is later in the Spring? I have fished Dulac and Lafitte in the summer, but everyone tells me winter is the time to be there. I would like to make a run over there with my skiff, but need to wait until the new baby is a little older or my wife is liable to pack up while I'm out fishing!


----------



## Fancastwade (Apr 27, 2008)

Brian,Nice pics. I wish I could have been there. Curt


----------



## DJONES (Aug 10, 2005)

Looks like the guide to go with.  I dont have a techical skiff does the guide have his own to pole around, would like to do this with my dad.


----------



## bslittle79 (May 24, 2004)

DJONES said:


> Looks like the guide to go with. I dont have a techical skiff does the guide have his own to pole around, would like to do this with my dad.


That's his Caimen in the picture.


----------



## bslittle79 (May 24, 2004)

*opps*

What happens when you see a redfish, get excited, and fall off the poling platform into neck deep 60 degree water?

Strip down to your underwear, ring out your clothes, hang them from the poling platform, AND KEEP FISHING!!!

And pray nobody's around to take a picture. Especially some old friends.

This would have been a good picture minus the skin.


----------



## Skinny Water (Oct 12, 2004)

bslittle79 said:


> What happens when you see a redfish, get excited, and fall off the poling platform into neck deep 60 degree water? /quote]
> 
> You mix up another bloody mary and fish in wet clothes to spare your friends the discomfort of seeing you nekkid!


----------



## bslittle79 (May 24, 2004)

Lucky he wasn't naked I marked out the spot for g rated viewers. 

We were too far from the launch to turn around and go back at that point. We had some frog togg pants and a wind breaker for him in the other boat.


----------



## 04regcab4x4 (Dec 8, 2008)

That houseboat on Bayou Lafourche?


----------



## bslittle79 (May 24, 2004)

04regcab4x4 said:


> That houseboat on Bayou Lafourche?


I didn't catch the name of the Bayou, but if it's not Bayou Lafourche it's not far from it.


----------



## coachlaw (Oct 26, 2005)

You know, you're right, it sure looks like it. It's pronounced (La-Foosh). Awesome time man. I was going to guess Myrtle Grove.


----------

